# Burton Gore-Tex Radial Insulated Jacket (2020) review



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

My son has the '19 Radial Gore-Tex insulated jacket (Medium bitters/sparrow). We were able to grab it on EOS sale for $Au205 ($US126). Fantastic well equipped jacket for the price. 80/60grm insulation, meshed pit zips, pass-holder inside front left waist. The perfect budget insulated Gore-Tex jacket. Worked brilliantly in Hokkaido -10C and below. 

Looks like for 2020 they have gone YKK centre zip and about time that Burton are starting to have zippered lift pass pockets on left sleeve.


----------

